# North Dakota Hunting



## kingdomcalls (Jan 17, 2012)

I just returned from an incredible hunt in ND. It was a group of 6 but we hunted in groups of 3. Myself and 2 other buddies killed 158 birds in 9 hunting days that included 3 swans, 4 dark geese and 8 snows. To say it was a blast was an understatement. One thing I noticed that was a concern was all the posted land. In 2009 probably 30% of the farms we saw were posted this year it was closer to 85%. Most of the farmers were good once they knew who was on it but we had a couple that stated the reason they post land is becuase they are sick of DU, Phesants Unlimited, Quail Unlimited, and the state telling them what to do with their land. A few of the farmers said they were all getting together to try to get everybody to post to make a statement to these conservation groups because they were not going to allow them to have these groups tell them how they can use their land. They said in the beginning it was a conservation partnership but it has turned into a land management program and the farmer has no say so. Many said they would not enter into any other agreements in the future (PLOTS, etc) because of bad experiences. Just wondering if anybody else has head something similar. We were in central ND west of Devils Lake...but that would be all the detail on the location that I'm confortable giving.

Happy Hunting....God bless-Jesse


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

BS argument on the conservation groups. The landowner has ALL the "say so" in what goes on with their land. All these groups can do is to ask that they participate in smart land use practices... if they wish not to be contacted again, all they have to do is to say so. My .02


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Ducks Unlimited has done so much damage to landowner relationships. I know many farmers and landowners who will not let anyone hunt if they have any DU stickers, shirts, or hats.


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

Same experience here. Last year when I was asking permission the farmer replied, "Are you a member of enemy number 1?". I had no idea what he was asking at first, but he continued to tell me that anyone affiliated with DU will NOT hunt his land.


----------



## alecwin (Aug 31, 2008)

A major reason I've been volunteering with Delta Waterfowl in Fargo is because of the Ducks Unlimited stigma that causes some landowners to get that bad taste in their mouths when it comes to hunters. Ducks Unlimited, Pheasants Forever, etc. are great for hunters and for wildlife, but there's not much we can do, as sportsmen and women, without landowners being on board with us using their land to practice our sport. Pushing landowners away is great for conservation - if they don't let anyone hunt on their land, there will be plenty of game around.

It's scary to think about how much CRP we're losing each year. It's scary to think that we've lived through the "good old days" of hunting in North Dakota - I'm in my mid 20s (ok, mid to upper 20s) and I can't imagine my future kids living in a world with poor hunting opportunities, if any.

Keep fighting the good fight. Show landowners it's worth it to open their gates for us. Be polite, be appreciative, offer them some of your game if you have a successful hunt.

If you'd like more information on Delta, PM me.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

You hunting around Stump ? The area east of DL has been "anti" conservation for 30 years or more. No hunting sodbuster, no hunting DU easements, no hunting this or that - always some other reason. Some years their postings would actually state that on the sign.

ND at one time required the governor and the county commissioners to sign for any USF&WS WPA acquisition ... maybe they still do.

Right now there is so much money in ag, many can just not participate in the government subsidy programs and just do what they want to do.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

kingdomcalls said:


> I just returned from an incredible hunt in ND. It was a group of 6 but we hunted in groups of 3. Myself and 2 other buddies killed 158 birds in 9 hunting days that included 3 swans, 4 dark geese and 8 snows. To say it was a blast was an understatement. One thing I noticed that was a concern was all the posted land. In 2009 probably 30% of the farms we saw were posted this year it was closer to 85%. Most of the farmers were good once they knew who was on it but we had a couple that stated the reason they post land is becuase they are sick of DU, Phesants Unlimited, Quail Unlimited, and the state telling them what to do with their land. A few of the farmers said they were all getting together to try to get everybody to post to make a statement to these conservation groups because they were not going to allow them to have these groups tell them how they can use their land. They said in the beginning it was a conservation partnership but it has turned into a land management program and the farmer has no say so. Many said they would not enter into any other agreements in the future (PLOTS, etc) because of bad experiences. Just wondering if anybody else has head something similar. We were in central ND west of Devils Lake...but that would be all the detail on the location that I'm confortable giving.
> 
> Happy Hunting....God bless-Jesse


The funny thing is all those farmers drained most of their wetlands already and now that there is more water around these days they are having a harder time when they want to legally drain the remaining wetlands. I wonder what DL would look like if these upstream farmers were not allowed to drain their wetlands? Is it really ok to drain wetlands onto downstream land owners? I believe this is why we see serious flooding in DL and the Red River valley.



alecwin said:


> A major reason I've been volunteering with Delta Waterfowl in Fargo is because of the Ducks Unlimited stigma that causes some landowners to get that bad taste in their mouths when it comes to hunters. Ducks Unlimited, Pheasants Forever, etc. are great for hunters and for wildlife, but there's not much we can do, as sportsmen and women, without landowners being on board with us using their land to practice our sport. Pushing landowners away is great for conservation - if they don't let anyone hunt on their land, there will be plenty of game around.
> 
> It's scary to think about how much CRP we're losing each year. It's scary to think that we've lived through the "good old days" of hunting in North Dakota - I'm in my mid 20s (ok, mid to upper 20s) and I can't imagine my future kids living in a world with poor hunting opportunities, if any.
> 
> ...


So your saying those farmers are happy to allow Delta member because they are not the problem? I have never understood the rift between DU and Delta and I think it is so stupid to argue about such similar missions. Both groups care about keeping the waterfowl traditions alive. Without conservation of grasslands and wetlands there would be no ducks left so how would Delta be helping waterfowl hunters if they don't help with conservation? Landowners are not forced to sign DU easements or winter wheat programs. I think DU is doing just fine in ND and are having no trouble signing easements on grasslands and wetlands so I don't know how DU has a bad reputation with landowners.


----------



## alecwin (Aug 31, 2008)

Easy there packer fan, we don't need you starting imaginary fights here.

I explained my choice as to where I donate the majority of my time and money in the conservation world, and at the same time explained that I thought the other groups that the original poster mentioned were great for wildlife.

If a farmer has a problem with DU members, it's probably got a lot more to do with other factors than that duck head silhouette sticker on their pickup.

Also: when did I say anything about Delta not being a conservationist group? Delta Waterfowl puts up tons of hen houses each year, reduces nest predator numbers, and encourages a voluntary restraint program to promote ethics and conservationism in hunters.

Tone down the hostility and stop putting words in people's mouths. We're all here because we love the outdoors.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

DU had an article in their magazine awhile back when the Swampbuster bill came out and they told people that if they see a farmer ditching to turn him in. What happened is a large majority of those ditches were 100% and they ended up getting tied up in court because of it. My family included. That is one reason some farmers hate DU.


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

What really ****** the farmers off now is that DU and Pheasants forever hired a company to try to get signatures to raise taxes on the oil rigs. 5% tax of every oil truck that comes through ND, and that goes straight to DU. The company hired 9 NDSU football players to go around and get signatures and they got some 20000 signatures and thats all i know. But i do know a few farmers that WILL NOT let anyone hunt if they support DU or Pheasants forever.


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

> The funny thing is all those farmers drained most of their wetlands already and now that there is more water around these days they are having a harder time when they want to legally drain the remaining wetlands. I wonder what DL would look like if these upstream farmers were not allowed to drain their wetlands? Is it really ok to drain wetlands onto downstream land owners? I believe this is why we see serious flooding in DL and the Red River valley.


 I hate to say this but I actually agree with you on this one. 
So i live near a huge lake in the western burbs that is surrounded by a lot of smaller lakes, sloughes, ponds, etc. If people from all over the hundreds of sq miles in this watershed starting tiling and digging outlets/ditches from their sloughs should it be a suprise if the lake level rises? 
i find it ironic that farmers I know up there dig ditches to get the water off of their land and in the same breath say how sorry they feel for farms downstream that are loosing hundreds of acres each year to water.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

EllendaleND said:


> What really ticked the farmers off now is that DU and Pheasants forever hired a company to try to get signatures to raise taxes on the oil rigs. 5% tax of every oil truck that comes through ND, and that goes straight to DU. The company hired 9 NDSU football players to go around and get signatures and they got some 20000 signatures and thats all i know. But i do know a few farmers that WILL NOT let anyone hunt if they support DU or Pheasants forever.


The measure did not raise taxes on anyone. It took a percentage of the existing oil tax and allocated into an outdoors fund. It does not go right to DU or PF, but I'm sure they would have received money for conservation projects. What is wrong with conserving habitat? Is CRP hated as much as DU easements? I'm not sure how anyone could be against money for the outdoors. Better camping, boat ramps, and hunting land; what is so wrong with that?


----------

